# some Pics of my Skyline R34 GT-R



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi,

i want to show you some pics of my Skyline GT-R V-Spec.
I bought it from evolutionVI (alex) a half year ago. (Some of you already know it)

I´m very happy with this car. 

After driving some Toyotas and an EVO 8: now my dream came true! 


What do you think about it?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

stunning:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

she's a beaut mate, lovely colour


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

VERY nice picture and VERY good photography!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice colour...


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

stunning colour, looks absolutely:bowdown1: great.


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Hya!

Very nice car ralfi...
Love that color.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of a stunning car:bowdown1: 
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Absolutely stunning car. 

The MP2 paintwork looks amazing. Not as extreme as MP3, but "when" the light does catch, it looks totally superb


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey man saw you car at Hockenheim the other day looked amazing. I think you even came over and opened the hood for people to take pics of the motor. Car looks amazing there was never less than a crowd looking at it and Alex's.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

mp2 and mp3 paint? whats this not heard of this before, well atleast not by that name


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

harris2182 said:


> mp2 and mp3 paint? whats this not heard of this before, well atleast not by that name


MP2 is short for Midnight Purple2, and MP3 is Midnight Purple3


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

love those pictures,espically where you can see the colours change


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I can only wish i were you !


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

> I can only wish i were you !


A german? :chuckle:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks lovely mate :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I'll second that, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Lovely. Clean. I can tell its babied.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very nice car mate..... About the MP2 thing, was it bean that had his in MP3 ? or who was it ?

regards
Jan


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Beautiful MP, absolutely mint. Not a car to be reckoned with I bet as well.


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

Atropoides said:


> A german? :chuckle:


better a german skyline owner than a ....


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks guys!

I "love" this car. :bowdown1: 

It´s a great feeling to drive it. 
The sound, the power, the look - it´s stunning!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

one of the best. :bowdown1:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

iceager said:


> Very nice car mate..... About the MP2 thing, was it bean that had his in MP3 ? or who was it ?
> 
> regards
> Jan


Bean had 2!!! The original MP3 car is in the UK AFAIK, and his own car which was originally Bayside Blue. He then got it resprayed in MP3, with a hint of blue.


----------



## Fortis (Mar 1, 2007)

ralfi said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> I "love" this car. :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for it, if i may ask?

regards


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Im sure that MP3... Looks awsome


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice and one of the best colours !


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

Here some new pics, after getting prepared for a japanese car meeting, which i organise this weekend!


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, still love that color....
Very nice car, one of my favourite sky in germany...


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

What are the wheel specs (offset, size and width) and tire size?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome Sky, mate
You're lucky to own a Gt-R...well...every of this forum XD


----------

